
Creately Online Diagramming Turns 1 with powerful new diagramming features - induja
http://creately.com/blog/announcements/a-bigger-badder-creately-turns-one/
======
snitko
Judging from the screenshots I liked it very much and if I ever need to
seriously draw diagrams (I mean, more seriously than drawing them on a piece
of paper) I'd give it a shot and buy an account.

What's the technology behind it? Don't tell me it's flash.

~~~
weblocust
Snitko, yes it's flash. We are working on other techs as well. In fact we
recently also launched a HTML5 player.
[http://creately.com/blog/announcements/beautiful-new-
createl...](http://creately.com/blog/announcements/beautiful-new-creately-
diagram-viewer/) Nick Co-founder

